# Hog Attack!



## dog1

If anyone coming to this forum, and dosen't know or realize what a wild hog can do to you, You need to read the article in the GON mag., "Hog Attack".

dog1


----------



## Handgunner

I haven't gotten mine yet...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Handgunner said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet...



Me either, I swear our mailman reads mine before delivering it.


----------



## Handgunner

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me either, I swear our mailman reads mine before delivering it.




I just wished my mailman could read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boneskull

I got mine yesterday. Intersting read for sure.


----------



## Florida Curdog

A buddy of mine got cut a few years ago. The dogs were baying a good hog and he ran in and tried to leg it. He was the one that ended up being legged  it hit him in the bottom of the calve muscle and went all the way to the top. They did an xray and it nicked the bone in his leg. They sewed it up from the inside out and gave him a drain tube. He didn't get to hunt for a while.


----------



## tanteaux

I had an uncle killed by a hog.  He was sitting on a split rail fence that broke.  The hog cut him up so bad he bled to death before they could get him to the hospital.


----------



## turtlebug

Okay so you got my curiosity up and I stopped and bought the August edition just to read it. 


Hmmmm, you take a 350 yard shot at a 192 pound wild boar with.... a .243 

They never said how long they waited before approaching the boar. One of em left to go get the truck. The Doctor only had 3 rounds of ammo on him. 

I, even having never killed a wild hog (yet) have enough sense to know that a bullet is seriously gonna lose velocity at 350 yards, let alone, I bought the 7mm-08 because I just don't think a .243 is enough on a 200 pound hog at 100 yards.  And let me say that is just MY PERSONAL opinion and feelings since apparently some do hog hunt with a .243, I just prefer to have a little more "umph" behind my shot. 

I understand that a hog can do some serious damage to a human, including death, but it seems to me that mistakes were made here. Underpowered rifle for such a long range shot was the first thing I would say.


But did you get the part where his buddy took him to the hospital and then drove back out to get the hog and now everyone will be getting sausage and bacon soon.  This was the 4th of July.  How many folks would leave a wild hog sittin in the woods for more than 30 minutes in July heat and still wanna eat it?


----------



## Ihunt

I agree with turtlebug.Sorry the man got cut but how much energy was left in the bullet when it got to the hog.I doubt the hog was wounded.He was just ticked off.


----------



## Wild Turkey

You pick a fight with a hog and he has the right to fight back.


----------



## siberian1

The 243 will kill hogs at 350 yds all day long.  Shot placement is key.  How many have been killed with 22s over the years.  I havent read the story yet but it sounds unfortunate!


----------



## mike bell

Is that the one that happened July 4th to Doctor Jackson from Waynesboro , on Old Town plantation? 

Everybody has been talking about it around here.   I just paid my dues tonight for a new hunting club up the river from where that happend.  Its supposed to be covered up with hogs.  Cant wait...


----------



## siberian1

At 400 yds the 100grain 243 round will still have nearly 1000ft pounds of energy!!  At the muzzle a 357 magnum has around 600.  Shot Placement is always key. Especially when dealing with a potentially dangerous animal!


----------



## turtlebug

siberian1 said:


> The 243 will kill hogs at 350 yds all day long.  Shot placement is key.  How many have been killed with 22s over the years.  I havent read the story yet but it sounds unfortunate!




Yep, shot placement sure is key. Maybe that's why every single person I've talked to about hunting hogs with a .22 said they pinged em in the ear. Scramble and melt the brain of any living being and they'll usually die. 

Just two weeks ago, I got to see first hand exactly how thick the shield of just a 100 pound boar is.  I'd take a 243 on a deer or a small hog any day but on a big mature boar, it'd have to be a fairly close range shot, 100 yards or less for me to not wish I was toting something a little bigger. I can tell you right now that under no uncertain terms, even with my new 7mm-08, I won't take more than a 200 yard shot on the big boar I've been watching, and intend to kill this weekend. 

They're pretty tough and resiliant animals and if I'm gonna take the responsibility of hunting them, then I have the responsibility to reduce their suffering as much as possible. 

But then again, I don't think that even through a scope my middle aged eyes could focus 350 yards to take that kind of shot.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

turtlebug said:


> But then again, I don't think that even through a scope my middle aged eyes could focus 350 yards to take that kind of shot.



You're just now hitting your prime! 

Hadn't got my GON yet.


----------



## REDMOND1858

if he had a bulldog he wouldnt have that problem


----------



## Tomboy Boots

siberian1 said:


> The 243 will kill hogs at 350 yds all day long.  Shot placement is key.  How many have been killed with 22s over the years.  I havent read the story yet but it sounds unfortunate!





siberian1 said:


> At 400 yds the 100grain 243 round will still have nearly 1000ft pounds of energy!!  At the muzzle a 357 magnum has around 600.  Shot Placement is always key. Especially when dealing with a potentially dangerous animal!



Well I have to agree and I have 20 plus years of experience with the 243 to back it up  If you know how to use your rifle you can kill a hog or deer all day long with this caliber... Dynamite comes in small packages  I shot one of these bucks at 225 yards and he dropped in his tracks, nothing but an ear twitched  I haven't read the story yet but don't go blaming it on the rifle caliber


----------



## turtlebug

Tomboy Boots said:


> Well I have to agree and I have 20 plus years of experience with the 243 to back it up  If you know how to use your rifle you can kill a hog or deer all day long with this caliber... Dynamite comes in small packages  I shot one of these bucks at 225 yards and he dropped in his tracks, nothing but an ear twitched  I haven't read the story yet but don't go blaming it on the rifle caliber




Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you. 

Have had my own .243 for over 20 years myself and just felt it was time to move up a little. 

Enjoy your new Remington 660 in 308 and 350 mag.


----------



## Handgunner

turtlebug said:


> Okay so you got my curiosity up and I stopped and bought the August edition just to read it.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, you take a 350 yard shot at a 192 pound wild boar with.... a .243
> 
> They never said how long they waited before approaching the boar. One of em left to go get the truck. The Doctor only had 3 rounds of ammo on him.
> 
> I, even having never killed a wild hog (yet) have enough sense to know that a bullet is seriously gonna lose velocity at 350 yards, let alone, I bought the 7mm-08 because I just don't think a .243 is enough on a 200 pound hog at 100 yards.  And let me say that is just MY PERSONAL opinion and feelings since apparently some do hog hunt with a .243, I just prefer to have a little more "umph" behind my shot.
> 
> I understand that a hog can do some serious damage to a human, including death, but it seems to me that mistakes were made here. Underpowered rifle for such a long range shot was the first thing I would say.
> 
> 
> But did you get the part where his buddy took him to the hospital and then drove back out to get the hog and now everyone will be getting sausage and bacon soon.  This was the 4th of July.  How many folks would leave a wild hog sittin in the woods for more than 30 minutes in July heat and still wanna eat it?



Right after reading this, I did a search on a story I remembered a while back about hogs and .243's.... about a woman....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290644

Then come back to post the link, and scroll through the entire thread, and found that she'd already posted on it.. 



Tomboy Boots said:


> Well I have to agree and I have 20 plus years of experience with the 243 to back it up  If you know how to use your rifle you can kill a hog or deer all day long with this caliber... Dynamite comes in small packages  I shot one of these bucks at 225 yards and he dropped in his tracks, nothing but an ear twitched  I haven't read the story yet but don't go blaming it on the rifle caliber




Keep on' keepin' on!


----------



## turtlebug

Handgunner said:


> Right after reading this, I did a search on a story I remembered a while back about hogs and .243's.... about a woman....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290644
> 
> Then come back to post the link, and scroll through the entire thread, and found that she'd already posted on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on' keepin' on!




So your point is?  

Was that a 350 yard shot?  

I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.  

Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle.


----------



## Handgunner

turtlebug said:


> So your point is?



My point?  That a .243 in the right hands can kill hogs out to 350 if the bullet is put in the right spot.




			
				turtlebug said:
			
		

> Was that a 350 yard shot?



No.  It wasn't a 350 yard shot.  220 I believe is what the story said.



			
				turtlebug said:
			
		

> I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.



 



			
				turtlebug said:
			
		

> Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle.



I'm not trying to egg on anything. I just said that while reading your post I  remembered Debbie's post about her killing a hog with a .243 at a good distance.  Which is why I went to find the thread...  When I came back here to post the link, I found that she'd already replied.

Now, if you took it any way other than that, then yes... it may indeed be deeper than the caliber of a rifle, but it's none of my business.


----------



## turtlebug

Handgunner said:


> My point?  That a .243 in the right hands can kill hogs out to 350 if the bullet is put in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It wasn't a 350 yard shot.  220 I believe is what the story said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to egg on anything. I just said that while reading your post I  remembered Debbie's post about her killing a hog with a .243 at a good distance.  Which is why I went to find the thread...  When I came back here to post the link, I found that she'd already replied.
> 
> Now, if you took it any way other than that, then yes... it may indeed be deeper than the caliber of a rifle, but it's none of my business.





Uhm okay.


----------



## Handgunner

turtlebug said:


> uhm okay.


'kay...


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I don't take GON   but did it (the article) say where the bullet hit the hog? Obviously not in the vitals I'd guess.

Debbie, where did your bullet hit that big boar?

Just curious.


----------



## 93f1fiddy

Handgunner said:


> My point?  That a .243 in the right hands can kill hogs out to 350 if the bullet is put in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It wasn't a 350 yard shot.  220 I believe is what the story said.
> .



Actually she said one of the bucks, she didnt say how far the hog was!!! I'm just sayin......


----------



## Tomboy Boots

turtlebug said:


> So your point is?
> 
> Was that a 350 yard shot?
> 
> I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.
> 
> *Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle.*





turtlebug said:


> Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you.
> 
> Have had my own .243 for over 20 years myself and just felt it was time to move up a little.
> 
> Enjoy your new Remington 660 in 308 and 350 mag.



Seems to me if anyone is trying to egg anything on that's much deeper it would be you  I was just defending my weapon of choice which you were so quick to dismiss... Did you ever kill anything with your 243? I will definetly enjoy my collector rifles in all 660 calibers and plan to continue adding to the collection  I prefer when I take advice from someone that they have some experience to back up what they have to say... maybe you should take notes  I don't have to roar because actions speak louder than words  Like you, I was simply expressing my personal opinion... but at least it was based on experience.


----------



## PWalls

Tone it down peoples.


----------



## turtlebug

Tomboy Boots said:


> Seems to me if anyone is trying to egg anything on that's much deeper it would be you  I was just defending my weapon of choice which you were so quick to dismiss... Did you ever kill anything with your 243? I will definetly enjoy my collector rifles in all 660 calibers and plan to continue adding to the collection  I prefer when I take advice from someone that they have some experience to back up what they have to say... maybe you should take notes  I don't have to roar because actions speak louder than words  Like you, I was simply expressing my personal opinion... but at least it was based on experience.



Then why the personal attack and accusations?  

No, I've never killed a hog and you hadn't either until January of this year. 

I'll be happy to dig up photos of the kills I have made with my .243 and sit down and show them to you.  My kills were made long before digital cameras were around so please do not speak of what you do not know. 


I NEVER dismissed the .243, I've had mine for over 20 years and there's not a sweeter shooting rifle. However, I said I PREFER something with a little more power to take a hog with. 


I don't see where I offered advice on something I know nothing about. You should take notes about making assumptions.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Tomboy Boots said:


> Well I have to agree and I have 20 plus years of experience with the 243 to back it up  If you know how to use your rifle you can kill a hog or deer all day long with this caliber... Dynamite comes in small packages  I shot one of these bucks at 225 yards and he dropped in his tracks, nothing but an ear twitched  I haven't read the story yet but don't go blaming it on the rifle caliber





turtlebug said:


> Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you.
> 
> Have had my own .243 for over 20 years myself and just felt it was time to move up a little.
> 
> Enjoy your new Remington 660 in 308 and 350 mag.





turtlebug said:


> So your point is?
> 
> Was that a 350 yard shot?
> 
> I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.
> 
> Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle.





Tomboy Boots said:


> Seems to me if anyone is trying to egg anything on that's much deeper it would be you  I was just defending my weapon of choice which you were so quick to dismiss... Did you ever kill anything with your 243? I will definetly enjoy my collector rifles in all 660 calibers and plan to continue adding to the collection  I prefer when I take advice from someone that they have some experience to back up what they have to say... maybe you should take notes  I don't have to roar because actions speak louder than words  Like you, I was simply expressing my personal opinion... but at least it was based on experience.



Well, it's become painfully obvious to me that the only way we can resolve this debate is with a kiddie pool full of jell-o.

Let's get ready to RRRRRUMMMBLLE!


----------



## capt stan

.243 is a good weapon for hogs/ deer sized game. I did a lot of reasearch for a good round with mild recoil that Sabrina could handle as a young lady.  I have killed several deer and a few hogs with it. Everyone has dropped in it's tracks. I can't say that about all my other guns. I prefer my .270 over anything but it don't have the track record of dropping them in their tracks the .243 has....Last year she(Sabrina) took 3 deer and a hog with it.  2 of the deer and the hog hit the ground where they were standing. One of the bucks went about 80 yds shot thru both lungs. Awesome blood trail. I've had them run that far when shot the same way with 12 gauge slugs, .270, 30.06 and a 35 rem. In no way does that take away from the effectiveness of the .243.

I will say this, if you have a marginal shot it will be harder to trail, but if you only have a marginal shot...you shouldn't be taking it with ANY calibure...

IMHO the 243 is plenty of gun with good shot placment( thats the key with any round!!)). Funny thing is this... most folks I personally know who shoot them are pretty good shots. It's the folks hunting with the big magnums for the average 120 lb buck that scares me and seem to have more wounded animals get away from bad shots because they think the "power" will make up for bad shooting....


----------



## turtlebug

capt stan said:


> .243 is a good weapon for hogs/ deer sized game. I did a lot of reasearch for a good round with mild recoil that Sabrina could handle as a young lady.  I have killed several deer and a few hogs with it. Everyone has dropped in it's tracks. I can't say that about all my other guns. I prefer my .270 over anything but it don't have the track record of dropping them in their tracks the .243 has....Last year she(Sabrina) took 3 deer and a hog with it.  2 of the deer and the hog hit the ground where they were standing. One of the bucks went about 80 yds shot thru both lungs. Awesome blood trail. I've had them run that far when shot the same way with 12 gauge slugs, .270, 30.06 and a 35 rem. In no way does that take away from the effectiveness of the .243.
> 
> I will say this, if you have a marginal shot it will be harder to trail, but if you only have a marginal shot...you shouldn't be taking it with ANY calibure...
> 
> IMHO the 243 is plenty of gun with good shot placment( thats the key with any round!!)). Funny thing is this... most folks I personally know who shoot them are pretty good shots. It's the folks hunting with the big magnums for the average 120 lb buck that scares me and seem to have more wounded animals get away from bad shots because they think the "power" will make up for bad shooting....




Well just for the record, no deer I've ever killed took a step after the shot. 

Must be something about those .243's huh?


----------



## Captain Backstrap

turtlebug said:


> Well just for the record, no deer I've ever killed took a step after the shot.
> 
> Must be something about those .243's huh?




this thread is USELESS with out pic's


----------



## Tomboy Boots

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, *you take a 350 yard shot at a 192 pound wild boar with.... a .243 *I, even having never killed a wild hog (yet) have enough sense to know that a bullet is seriously gonna lose velocity at 350 yards, let alone, I bought the 7mm-08 *because I just don't think a .243 is enough on a 200 pound hog at 100 yards.  *And let me say that is just MY PERSONAL opinion and feelings since apparently some do hog hunt with a .243, I just prefer to have a little more "umph" behind my shot.
> 
> I understand that a hog can do some serious damage to a human, including death, but it seems to me that mistakes were made here. *Underpowered rifle for such a long range shot was the first thing I would say.*



It certainly sounds to me like you are dismissing the 243...



turtlebug said:


> Yep, shot placement sure is key. Maybe that's why every single person I've talked to about hunting hogs with a .22 said they pinged em in the ear. Scramble and melt the brain of any living being and they'll usually die.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, I got to see first hand exactly how thick the shield of just a 100 pound boar is.  *I'd take a 243 on a deer or a small hog any day but on a big mature boar, it'd have to be a fairly close range shot, 100 yards or less for me to not wish I was toting something a little bigger.* I can tell you right now that under no uncertain terms, even with my new 7mm-08, I won't take more than a 200 yard shot on the big boar I've been watching, and intend to kill this weekend.



Still sounding like you are dismissing the capability of a 243...



turtlebug said:


> *Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you. *
> Have had my own .243 for over 20 years myself and just felt it was time to move up a little.
> 
> Enjoy your new Remington 660 in 308 and 350 mag.



Sounded to me like you were the one making a personal attack... I never quoted you or even addressed directly anything that you had said... simply gave my opinion. 



turtlebug said:


> So your point is?
> 
> Was that a 350 yard shot?
> 
> *I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.
> 
> Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle. *



Still sounding kind of personal  



turtlebug said:


> Then why the personal attack and accusations?
> 
> No, I've never killed a hog and you hadn't either until January of this year.
> 
> I'll be happy to dig up photos of the kills I have made with my .243 and sit down and show them to you.  My kills were made long before digital cameras were around so please do not speak of what you do not know.
> 
> 
> I NEVER dismissed the .243, I've had mine for over 20 years and there's not a sweeter shooting rifle. However, I said I PREFER something with a little more power to take a hog with.
> 
> 
> I don't see where I offered advice on something I know nothing about. You should take notes about making assumptions.



I didn't make any accusations or personal attacks. I gave my opinion and YOU jumped all over it with

"Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you. ".... "I get the whole "I am woman, hear me roar" thing okay.  

Seems like some folks are trying to egg something on that's much deeper than the caliber of a rifle."


----------



## turtlebug

Captain Backstrap said:


> this thread is USELESS with out pic's



Yep, I'm a liar. I've never even held a gun, let alone shot one. I never had my own stand at a hunting club, never shot a deer and I'm not hunting hogs right now. I also don't live in South Georgia and I'm probably not even female, just a regular ol'  who knows nothing of what he/she talks about or says. I give random advice off the top of my head after googling it and have never even purchased a hunting or fishing license.  

Yall win.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I don't take GON   but did it (the article) say where the bullet hit the hog? Obviously not in the vitals I'd guess.
> 
> Debbie, where did your bullet hit that big boar?
> 
> Just curious.



It was a high behind the shoulder shot and the hog didn't go anywhere.



93f1fiddy said:


> Actually she said one of the bucks, she didnt say how far the hog was!!! I'm just sayin......



In the original thread of my first hog kill, my second post of the thread, it states the shot was 220 yards...


----------



## Tomboy Boots

I think I'm in the wrong forum... this must be the campfire  Okay... here I go again. If I said something wrong, I apologize. I honestly thought I started out giving an opinion. Then I felt like I was personally attacked... and of course I reacted to that. Can we all be friends now?


----------



## turtlebug

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think I'm in the wrong forum... this must be the campfire  Okay... here I go again. If I said something wrong, I apologize. I honestly thought I started out giving an opinion. Then I felt like I was personally attacked... and of course I reacted to that. Can we all be friends now?



Well I'm terribly sorry if you saw this....

Well good job Debbie. That's great if it works for you.  

Have had my own .243 for over 20 years myself and just felt it was time to move up a little. 

Enjoy your new Remington 660 in 308 and 350 mag. 

congratulating you on two new rifle purchases and somewhat agreeing that if it works for you then fine, but it's not what I want, as a personal attack. 

I'm quite proud of my new rifle and figured you would be as well. 

You jumped on me after I acknowledged something Delton had said, which he later explained in a PM but it was a little late as you pretty much had called me a fraud by then. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## secondseason

I will say that a .243 caliber rifle is a wonderful caliber used in the proper situations but as always shot placement is key.  I know that a hog that is hurting...from experience....has no fear.  I made a shot on one a couple of weeks ago with my bow that was a bit far back.  The hog charged twice while we were tracking it before we recovered it.

A .243 in a non brush situation is a fantastic caliber.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Don't say itDon't say itDon't say itDon't say it


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think I'm in the wrong forum... this must be the campfire  Okay... here I go again. If I said something wrong, I apologize. I honestly thought I started out giving an opinion. Then I felt like I was personally attacked... and of course I reacted to that. Can we all be friends now?



Yes we can! You two goin at it makes me want to help work things out Free of charge Campfire driveler style


----------



## T_Fish

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think I'm in the wrong forum... this must be the campfire  Okay... here I go again. If I said something wrong, I apologize. I honestly thought I started out giving an opinion. Then I felt like I was personally attacked... and of course I reacted to that. Can we all be friends now?




Nope its not the Campfire,, we get along over there


----------



## deerehauler

T_Fish said:


> Nope its not the Campfire,, we get along over there



Yep I havnt seen any  over there!


----------



## HOGDOG76

Sweet our first girlfight 

imho the only shot on a big boar with a 243 that is acceptable is a head shot and trying that at 350 yards is dumb. Someone did the exact same thing (243 @ 300yds) and the hog lived only to be killed by my dad with a 22 headshot at 20 yards two months later. I watched the whole thing from a hill over the pasture and it taught me the value of shot placement. Old man doctor walking up on said wounded hog by himself is even dumber and he paid for it


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

If I am walking up on any potentially dangerous game It will be behind a formidable handgun caliber.  My G20 with a good hot load of DoubleTaps comes to mind.  At least it will have more than three rounds and be a better close combat weapon than a rifle for the job.  Never the less the key is shot placement.  The piggy is mine


----------



## goob

turtlebug said:


> But then again, I don't think that even through a scope my middle aged eyes could focus 350 yards to take that kind of shot.




Well then looks to me like you don't have to worry about using a .243 over 100 yards anyways. 


There's nothing wrong with hunting with a .243(and FYI, I have had my share of clean kills with one and yes I have a 7mm-08 also) Shot placement is key. If ya think its too small. Hit the ear. If your scared of missing the ear, go home.


----------



## dog1

*hog attack*

Hey, I didn't mean to start an argument when I posted about the Hog Attack article.  I think my point has been side tracked.  

All I was trying to do is get any newcomer to hog hunting to understand the dangers.   I didn't and don't care what the hog was shot with, that was the hunters choice.  I'm 60 yrs young now and started following my father hog hunting when I was 7.  I've had a friend or two cut by a hog, and have seen several dogs cut and some killed trying to catch and hold a hog.  

Just be careful.

dog1


----------



## Apex Predator

You can buy big game bullets for a .243 now, that weren't available a few years ago,  that can be quite effective.  I'm talking about bonded core bullets like Failsafe and Partitions.  Most are still hunting with varmit bullets out of a .243, which work great if you miss all bone.  I wouldn't feel undergunned with a .243 and the proper 100 grain bullet.


----------



## stevo15

I don't see how you would ever have to take a shot at a hog from over 300 yards.  Seems like you should be able to get closer.  I don't think I would be trying to shoot a hog from that distance with that gun.  Maybe a trophy deer, but not a hog.


----------



## Allen Waters

bad judgment and not being prepaired leads to accidents, regardless of shot placement or caliber used. The guy was caught off guard when the hog charged point blank out of a very small thicket of brush at close range. Very unfortunate situation. 
 Personally I always have both hands on my rifle ready to fire a second shot, I always reload before leaving the location I shot from to look for said hog. I also carry a big handgun, big knife, and have practiced screaming very high and loud like a little girl. 
 When dealing with any potentially dangerous game always be prepaired for the unexpected.
 This accident did not happen because of poor shot placement or caliber used.


----------



## FishinMech

A 243 is more than enough to kill that hog at 350 i use a 6mm for all my hog hunting and i have never had a problem. But i shoot all mine in the head . And i always carry a pistol with me just in case. I was in Alabama one year and killed one i was walking to get my hog and there were 5 more around me and thats when i decided to start carrying.


----------



## siberian1

Apex Predator said:


> You can buy big game bullets for a .243 now, that weren't available a few years ago,  that can be quite effective.  I'm talking about bonded core bullets like Failsafe and Partitions.  Most are still hunting with varmit bullets out of a .243, which work great if you miss all bone.  I wouldn't feel undergunned with a .243 and the proper 100 grain bullet.



The Barnes TXS bullet would be awesome in this caliber.  The penetration is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Handgunner

siberian1 said:


> The Barnes TXS bullet would be awesome in this caliber.  The penetration is unbelievable!!!


That's what I'll be shooting in the wife's .243 this year.. I've heard nothing but good about the TXS's..


----------



## workky

http://www.thetruecitizen.com/news/2009/0708/front_page/002.html


----------



## Nicodemus

I can only think of 2 deer that I`ve taken with a 243, but The Redhead has taken over 50 deer, and several hogs with her 243, with Federal 100 grain PSP boattail bullets.  She is deadly with that thing.


----------



## zekeknob

ok I have never shot a hog, I have shot my own farm pigs point blank tween the lookers with a 22cal and I've shot deer with a243,6mm , (witch is pretty much swapable)270,30.06 and 7mm08. yes SHOT PLACEMENT IS EVERYTHING!! the thing I realy picked up on by reading this string, The "Doctor" aproched an animal on the ground with never the thought of said animal was possiblely alive better yet would you put your hand in a woodchuck hole to grab his leg if you thought your shot was good?  but about the weapon the   .243 was desinged for those long open shots sighted a 50 yrds hits the same at 250 yrds up,down,or flat this is why it was favored sheep and goat hunters out west. personaly my everyday rifle is a modle 7 rem .308 I've droped m in one and I've watched m run  but never aproched one with out anticipating it wasn't alive. that is why my cusin has two scars on his chest when a bow shot 7pointer stood to fight not flight.


----------



## 93f1fiddy

Somebody needs to post the story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevo15

I agree with that also.  Caliber and length of shot was just 2 more fators added on to being unprepared.


----------



## siberian1

stevo15 said:


> I agree with that also.  Caliber and length of shot was just 2 more fators added on to being unprepared.



I think this whole thread basically decided that Caliber was not the factor that caused this accident. It wasnt the distance of the shot either.  The man was apparently uneducated about approaching a possible wounded animal. The hog would have done the same thing no matter what it was shot with.  The pig was wounded and scared.  Scared/wounded animals are very unpredictable!


----------



## eric4jr88

I've never tried to kill a hog with a .243, I don't own one, but it should do the job. People kill them all the time with 22s. I've shot a couple of hogs during deer season with my 30/30. It works good. I agree that poor shot placement was probably the real problem. I always try to aim for the head, but that's really just because I don't want to mess up any of the meat. I even shoot my deer in the head or neck for the same reason unless it's a really nice buck. Believe it or not I killed a nice sized boar once while Spring turkey hunting- shot it in the head at about 40 paces with a 12 gauge shotgun with a #5 3" mag turkey load. It dropped dead as a hammer with one shot. I shot it square in the head, but at that distance, even with an extra full choke, the shot spread a good bit and the shoulder facing me had so many pellets in it I couldn't use it. I still got a good bit of meat out of the hams and loins though. I'm glad I was fairly close to a friend's house, because even though he wasn't a huge hog, he was big enough that I couldn't get him out of the woods without help and being a Spring time morning it was warming up fast. I didn't want it to be unfit to eat and go to waste. You should have seen me running through the woods to get some help- you'd have got a laugh out of that for sure. I'll bet I looked like something was after me!
It's unfortunate that that guy got hurt and my prayers are with him and his family...


----------



## johnweaver

We don't hunt poor, defencless, animals.  Everything that has a will to live will fight when it is cornered.  You always have to be ready for a fight when approching wounded game.  Wow!!!!  Maybe we ought to teach that in the Georgia Hunter Education class.


----------



## Kawaliga

This situation is exactly why I believe you should be allowed to carry a pistol when black powder hunting for hogs on WMA's. Imagine shooting a big boar with a muzzleloader. making a bad shot, and here he comes.Lot's of hunters would have a hard time climbing a tree without some low hanging limbs.Then you would be the bacon.


----------



## dog1

*hog attack*

I'll say it again, y'all missed my point.  Don't knock the person for weapon he/she was using.   An injured wild hog can be dangerous.  

I've killed them with 22 LRs', 22 Mags', 38 specials, 357 mags., 243, 3006, 30-30, 7mm-08, you name it, I've taken them with it. Also with distances you can't imagine.  I've hunted with and without dogs, so I've been there.  

Get the point of the discussion, they can and are dangerous.  Why jump on a person for his/her choice of weapon.  In the right hands, all of the above will kill a hog.

dog1


----------



## redneckcamo

this thread has a bit of everything dont it ??    

what a read .....good greif !!!


----------



## ryano

redneckcamo said:


> this thread has a bit of everything dont it ??
> 
> what a read .....good greif !!!


----------



## Mark K

Tetgunner, you can carry a handgun. Read page16 of the regulations book. For WMA's read page28.


----------



## MudDucker

I've seen hogs hit with 170 grain 30'06 jump up and chase the hunter.  I've shot hogs across fields with 243 and 270's.  Didn't measure the shots, but they were good'ns.

No matter the caliber, with hogs, I watch them from a safe distance before approaching them up close.  If their rib cage is moving, they get another round or two.  I also look for a good climbing tree before taking the shot.  Yes, I have shot one or two with 22's and even one with a 7mm mag that in turn chased me up a tree.

Hogs will tear your behind up if you are not real careful.  Sorry this fellow got hurt.


----------



## Mullet

REDMOND1858 said:


> if he had a bulldog he wouldnt have that problem



x 2


----------



## wholenotem

Looking for help, just got me a new pup , I would like to see if he has any potential in hog hunting. I live in Winston ga.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## barnetmill

siberian1 said:


> I think this whole thread basically decided that Caliber was not the factor that caused this accident. It wasnt the distance of the shot either.  The man was apparently uneducated about approaching a possible wounded animal. The hog would have done the same thing no matter what it was shot with.  The pig was wounded and scared.  Scared/wounded animals are very unpredictable!


The above is true. 
A single long range shot, especially from a smaller bore rifle, resulting in a stone dead critter is not a sure thing.  I would have put a few more into the pig before I got close and doing it from a convenient tree is also wise.  Even wounded deer can do some severe damage to a hunter.  I am more concerned about pigs that attack defending their territory.  A hunter getting hurt is part of the game and a little bit of danger should be part of the allure of making it a sport in that you can lose.  But a hiker getting chased, especially if it is me is not sporting for me, even if it might be for the pig.


----------



## Chase4556

I've killed hogs back in Texas with everything from a 22lr to a 7mm mag. 243 included.

I have also had hogs soak up those rounds like they were nothing, and turn toward me. They are tough sons of guns. I agree his caliber choice wasnt the issue, although I would prefer something larger, it was how he approached the animal that injured him. I have not read the story, but I can figure that out just by reading your posts. 


I still tell people, and will stand by it to this day. The round that I have hit pigs with, and had the most number drop in their tracks was a 30-30. Seems to just flat knock them down.


----------



## barnetmill

Chase4556 said:


> I've killed hogs back in Texas with everything from a 22lr to a 7mm mag. 243 included.
> 
> I have also had hogs soak up those rounds like they were nothing, and turn toward me. They are tough sons of guns. I agree his caliber choice wasnt the issue, although I would prefer something larger, it was how he approached the animal that injured him. I have not read the story, but I can figure that out just by reading your posts.
> 
> 
> I still tell people, and will stand by it to this day. The round that I have hit pigs with, and had the most number drop in their tracks was a 30-30. Seems to just flat knock them down.


Many people in the south are using the 7.63x39 which at close range is not so different from the 30-30 when fired in an SKS.  Often with the el cheapo FMJ russian ammo and it causes an impressive wound and often does not exit a mature pig.  The bullet tends to tumble and even deform a bit.


----------



## NCHillbilly

barnetmill said:


> Many people in the south are using the 7.63x39 which at close range is not so different from the 30-30 when fired in an SKS.  Often with the el cheapo FMJ russian ammo and it causes an impressive wound and often does not exit a mature pig.  The bullet tends to tumble and even deform a bit.



I've killed some with my SKS shooting Russian 154-grain soft points. Does an impressive job. I would not shoot a hog with a FMJ if I had a choice in the matter.


----------



## Chase4556

I was on the Fort Stewart managed hunt this past season, and shot a nice size boar one night. As I walked up, I realized the pig was still alive, just injured. At point blank range, I put a second round in it from my AR15. Federal Fusion 62gr load. It put the pig down, and as we were cleaning it, I recovered the round on the opposite side shield.

So, with that said, even at a range of about 3ft, a 223 still did not get a pass through on a 150lb boar. The shield stopped it. That is why I go for right behind the ear on pigs with a 223. If I dont, I expect to put multiple shots on target to dispatch the animal.


----------



## Chase4556

^^ That is not to say that one shot through the vitals would not have killed the pig. It would have. However, who knows how far that pig would have ran, and what type of blood trail would have been left to track it.


----------



## barnetmill

NCHillbilly said:


> I've killed some with my SKS shooting Russian 154-grain soft points. Does an impressive job. I would not shoot a hog with a FMJ if I had a choice in the matter.


I would normally agree with you.  But looking at an autopsy photo of a pig hit with ~123 grain fmj wolf showed a devastating wound in a ~190 lbs pig.  Bullet stayed in the hog so there was no wasted energy from a shoot through of the pig.  I think it went through maybe like 18 inches of pig thorax at an angle.  I would not have expected the bullet from a fast twist barrel to key hole but there it was.   
I would use for close range a .308 semiauto with a good bullet myself for close range.


----------



## goob

wow this thread was from 2009 haha.


----------



## ol mike

I use the old 357/38 special I found in a parked car -just laying on the seat ---people didn't want it .
It'll bust a hog , had more than a few come after me -draw double tap -then double- double tap  --save last two just in case there's more aggressive hogs .
Be careful out there guys !!


----------

